
Show HN: Hlspy, a Simple headless browser based on qtwebengine(chromium) - kanishkalinux
https://github.com/kanishka-linux/hlspy
======
shubb
Very nice, bookmarked - this will be great for scraping 'advanced' websites!

~~~
kanishkalinux
Thanks

